# Rough idle



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Celtichris94 said:


> Hello ladies and gents, I'm relatively a new cruze buyer I purchased a 2012 ecotec 1.4 with a little over 100,000 throughout these past 4 months of owning it I've come across a bad valve cover, thermostat replacement, MAF cleaning and bad water outlet valve and now once a again a rough idling its throwing codes of
> Is this another valve cover issue or is it just the sensors.


Welcome Aboard!

More than likely your PCV valve in the intake is bad. The vacuum regulator on the valve cover was probably a symptom of the intake issue. If it is the PCV, it will cause the valve cover to go bad again. Looking at the possible causes of the codes leads to a possible wiring issue as well.

Read this and go from there.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

Causes for this *P2228* code may include:

Defective or damaged BAP (Barometric Air pressure) sensor
Defective or damaged electrical connector
Wiring issue (e.g. open, short, corrosion)
Electrical short (internal or mechanical)
Loose electrical connection
Heat damage
Mechanical malfunction causing altered BAP readings
ECM (Engine Control Module) issue
Read more at: P2228 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Low

Causes for this *P2227* code may include:
Defective or damaged BAP (Barometric Air pressure) sensor
Defective or damaged electrical connector
Wiring issue (e.g. open, short, corrosion)
Electrical short (internal or mechanical)
Loose electrical connection
Heat damage Mechanical malfunction causing altered BAP readings
ECM (Engine Control Module) issue
Read more at: P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Range/Performance

*P11C2 *Possible Causes

Faulty Intake Air Humidity Sensor
Intake Air Humidity Sensor harness is open or shorted
Intake Air Humidity Sensor circuit poor electrical connection
Read more at: P11c2 - Intake Air Humidity Sensor Circuit Low Voltage

A code *P0113* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:
Internally failed IAT sensor
Faulty connection at IAT sensor
Open in IAT ground circuit or signal circuit
Short to voltage in IAT signal circuit or reference circuit IAT harness and/or wiring routed too close to high-voltage wiring (e.g. alternator, spark plug cables, etc.)
Faulty PCM (less likely but not impossible)
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0113 Intake Air Temperature Circuit High Input

Usually the *P0097* is caused by a bad #2 IAT (internally shorted or open or otherwise damaged), but it could also be:
No reference voltage to the #2 IAT sensor due to an open wire
Excessively high intake air temperatures
Short to ground on signal circuit
Damaged IAT connector Bad PCM
Read more at: P0097 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low Input


----------



## Celtichris94 (Feb 21, 2020)

Appreciate the knowledge but I know it's still under warranty so I'll have it checked out again it's crazy how cold it gets up in NY. But I also think I cross threaded and messed up the air filter box and think that's causing the p1101 and p0101 just replaced the MAF sensor from autozone and it was completely different idk if it's good to have it in my car as well


----------

